# My little puppies ...



## redbellybite (Jun 14, 2010)

No I didnt intend on breeding my slippers ..but as the old saying goes (and kiddies take note) IT ONLY NEEDS ONE TIME 

but am not dissapointed in the outcome these are MALTESE X SHIH-TSU 




(ignore the crazy lady's voice in the background):lol::lol: I do that to get their attention cause normally they all look up and start barking and jumping up ...


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 14, 2010)

*turns voice up 5 octives* 'Little Babies!' ROFL!!! Very cute RBB. They made my dog go a little skytz when he heard them fighting.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not usually keen on small dog breeds, but I'll admit they're kinda cute  Lol I love the commentary too


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jun 14, 2010)

awwww sooo cute


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Jun 14, 2010)

Too cute


----------



## kupper (Jun 14, 2010)

where does it start and finish?


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont know what it is when I see any baby animal it makes me talk goo goo ...so gorgeous ...ok thats no excuse I am crazy


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 14, 2010)

just to the end of the vid but there are pup pics aswell


----------



## TassieHerper (Jun 14, 2010)

i have a Mault ****, she is about 2.5 years now i think. energetic little bugger as well. i am more of a big dog man myslef, great danes, st burnards, alaskan mallamut ect but i have to agree these guys are cute.


----------



## Jewly (Jun 14, 2010)

Gorgeous puppies. I have a Maltese Shih Tzu and he's a great little dog.


----------



## xander (Jun 20, 2010)

Very cute.hope you are going to get her desexed. so many puppies put down every day as not enough homes.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 21, 2010)

YES ..desexing is on the list with both my male and female ..and all puppies have been sold to their new homes ..I do understand the amount of unwanted puppies/kittens..and sympathise with the likes of RSPCA and other animal shelters ..as was said, it was'nt a planned act and it was'nt her first heat either ,the buggers just happend to get out of my sight for 10 minutes whilst I was doing a nature call and when I found them it was too late ..but vet trip will be happening in the next few weeks for sure ...


----------



## DragonKells (Jun 21, 2010)

They're beautiful, i have a pair of Mal-tzu's myself and the're great dogs, enjoy your puppies


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 21, 2010)

I see a pile of pillo fluff, where are heads, tails etc? Photo looks fuzzy.


----------



## FAY (Jun 21, 2010)

Get a proper dog


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 22, 2010)

FAY said:


> Get a proper dog


BAHHHHHHHAHAHAHA like what you have Fayseeee ...a TURNER?.......turns perfectly good food into huge piles of crap


----------

